# Epipens



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Guys 
We are getting a pair of Langaha Madagascarensis (leaf nosed snakes) these guys are rear fanged and can give a painful bite,Someone suggested that it might be a good idea to get a couple of `epipens`in case of a bite. Any thoughts or suggestions please
thanks
Heather


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

heather08 said:


> Hi Guys
> We are getting a pair of Langaha Madagascarensis (leaf nosed snakes) these guys are rear fanged and can give a painful bite,Someone suggested that it might be a good idea to get a couple of `epipens`in case of a bite. Any thoughts or suggestions please
> thanks
> Heather


Can't see the point myself. I would not self administer.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd be surprised if a GP would prescribe an EpiPen for a couple of rear-fanged snakes, if I'm honest.

If you were doing regular Adder work, or had regular contact with other front-fanged venomous snakes, then that's a different matter.

Nobody can offer a definitive answer on here, the only person who can is your GP. If you have other allergies, then this might work in your favour, but don't hold your breath.

If you have a mild reaction to a bite, then you would be much more likely to be prescribed an EpiPen.

Because your intentions are quite vague, I think it's worth saying that an EpiPen is ONLY to be used in the event of an anaphylactic reaction. It is NOT to be used for merely getting bitten.


----------



## heather08 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys for your comments,As I said, it was a friend that suggested it. Was just wanting advice,I don't intend to get bitten anyway :2thumb:,,,,but you never know! I did however have a bad reaction to a western hognose bite a few years ago.My hand was swollen up so large I couldn,t bend my fingers and my arm was like a balloon,this lasted for about three to four days if I remember correctly.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

heather08 said:


> Thanks guys for your comments,As I said, it was a friend that suggested it. Was just wanting advice,I don't intend to get bitten anyway :2thumb:,,,,but you never know! I did however have a bad reaction to a western hognose bite a few years ago.My hand was swollen up so large I couldn,t bend my fingers and my arm was like a balloon,this lasted for about three to four days if I remember correctly.


Aha!! Another member who can give an account of an envenomated bite. That reaction was not an allergy, but a reaction to the venom.
This entire allergy myth is dangerous and ridiculous. It's like saying "hey, you know those people that die from cobra/mamba/add any other venomous species, it's because they were allergic" 
Langaha are seriously cool looking snakes, but do insist on lizards for food.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

heather08 said:


> Thanks guys for your comments,As I said, it was a friend that suggested it. Was just wanting advice,I don't intend to get bitten anyway :2thumb:,,,,but you never know! I did however have a bad reaction to a western hognose bite a few years ago.My hand was swollen up so large I couldn,t bend my fingers and my arm was like a balloon,this lasted for about three to four days if I remember correctly.


As Ian said, that's symptoms of envenoming and not an allergic reaction.
If you had hives and were itchy, that's symptoms of an allergy which would potentially require an EpiPen. It would also require a reality check, to see if your health was really up to the "standard" required to keep these animals responsibly, so to speak.

Allergies are no joke. Hives after one bite, could mean a full anaphylactic reaction the next, which is life threatening! A good friend of mine quit keeping venomous snakes after one such serious case of anaphylaxis. I was visiting another friend and venomous keeper with him on Saturday, and he was experiencing symptoms akin to hay fever, due to the airborne venom particles in the room.


----------

